# Best movie sequel/trilogy/series?



## Rockstar11 (Feb 10, 2011)

1. What is the best Sequel to a movie?

2. What is the best Triolgy?

3. What is the best movie Series?


i like.

1. Pirates of the Caribbean
2. The Back to the Future trilogy
3. Harry Potter series


----------



## Neuron (Feb 10, 2011)

1.The Matrix Trilogy
2.The  Lord of the Rings
3.Terminator Series


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2011)

The Lord of the Rings


----------



## asingh (Feb 11, 2011)

Godfather 1,2,3
Terminator 1,2
LoTR
Fistful of Dollars, For a Few Dollars More, The Good, Bad, Ugly (Man with No Name Trilogy)
Predator 1,2
Alien, Aliens
Star Wars - All 6 of them
First Blood, Rambo First Blood II, Rambo III
Young Guns 1,2
Kill Bill 1,2
Focker Series


----------



## Neuron (Feb 11, 2011)

Everyone forgot Batman Begins and The Dark Knight


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 11, 2011)

Apart from the ones mentioned above..

The batman series(by nolan)
bourne series
Die hard series


----------



## khmadhu (Feb 11, 2011)

I like,
1. What is the best Sequel to a movie?
A: Bourne series
2. What is the best Triology?
A: God father
3. What is the best movie Series?
A:Ice age, and Terminator


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks for the reply.. 
post more best movies....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ocean's Trilogy


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dracula Sequel Movie directed by Patrick Lussier.

Dracula II: Ascension
Dracula III: Legacy


----------



## Techn0crat (Feb 23, 2011)

Terminator
Die Hard
Bourne
Batman (Nolanverse)
Kill Bill
Rocky (First 3)

BTW, something for lols
*d3uwin5q170wpc.cloudfront.net/photo/82342_700b.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2011)

Transformers 1,2
Rambo all parts upto 4
Home alone all parts
Underworld all parts


----------



## abhidev (Feb 24, 2011)

I just love the Rocky and Ace Ventura the series........


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 24, 2011)

Bartimeaus Trilogy, Artemis Fowl series beat any other Harry Potter cra.p hands down!


----------



## ico (Feb 24, 2011)

Techn0crat said:


> BTW, something for lols
> *d3uwin5q170wpc.cloudfront.net/photo/82342_700b.jpg


hilarious


----------



## hoodiboy (Feb 24, 2011)

Bourne Series
Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2011)

How can ANYONE forget, BACK TO THE FUTURE Trilogy...
Its THE best series!

1.21 Giga Wats from this movie is enough to give u a shock for years!!!


----------



## R2K (Feb 28, 2011)

Techn0crat said:


> Terminator
> Die Hard
> Bourne
> Batman (Nolanverse)
> ...



OMG lol...nobody can fu{k with windows


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2011)

Psycho (1960)
Psycho II (1983)
Psycho III (1986)


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 24, 2011)

best sequel: The Dark Knight
best trilogy: Bourne
best series: lord of the rings...including the upcoming hobbit movies

worst sequel: Star ship troopers 2- heroes of the federation
worst trilogy: Matrix (1st part was good, the rest 2, well....an orgy @ Zion after Morpheus's speech!? really!?)
worst series: Harry Potter (read the books and you cannot help but notice how much they changed, how much they left out and how much they messed up.)


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 24, 2011)

Techn0crat said:


> Terminator
> Die Hard
> Bourne
> Batman (Nolanverse)
> ...



Lol  Billu rocks Again 

My one is
1.Rambo 
2.The Lord of the Rings
3.Rocky
4.Pirates of The Carribean (Waiting 4 d final episode of Jack Sparrow)


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Terminator 2 Judgement Day

Bourne triology

Diehard


----------



## Neuron (Apr 24, 2011)

bhushanm said:


> worst trilogy: Matrix


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon13.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon13.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon13.gif


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 24, 2011)

bhushanm said:


> worst sequel: Star ship troopers 2- heroes of the federation
> worst trilogy: Matrix (1st part was good, the rest 2, well....an orgy @ Zion after Morpheus's speech!? really!?)
> worst series: Harry Potter (read the books and you cannot help but notice how much they changed, how much they left out and how much they messed up.)



agreed! +1
sst2 was a pain in the @** to watch.
hp1,2 were ~ok~, the rest suck.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 24, 2011)

Toy story series,
Ironman series,
Problem child Series,
Behind enemy lines trilogy,
Look who's talking,
Rush hour Trilogy,
The Grudge Trilogy,
Megamind,
Despicable me,
Ratatouille,
Evil dead 1,2
The Shawshank Redemption,
Mystic river,
The Butterfly effect,
Shrek series,
The hangover,
....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 12, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Toy story series,
> Ironman series,
> Problem child Series,
> Behind enemy lines trilogy,
> ...



thanks for the list


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 12, 2012)

^^ oh god, the horror.

its a ZAAAWMBIEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pramudit (Feb 12, 2012)

Lord of the rings
diary of a wimpy kid
american pie
Madagascar
Ice age


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 12, 2012)

1. What is the best Sequel to a movie?
Madagascar : Escape to Africa

2. What is the best Trilogy?
Toy Story

3. What is the best movie Series?
Final Destination, Saw


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2012)

Repeating, The Lord of The Rings

It's damn satisfying and epic.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 12, 2012)

*www.funnypictures.net.au/images/trilogy-meter-star-wars-indiana-jones-matrix-star-1.jpg


----------



## Neuron (Feb 12, 2012)

Batman,Batman's greater than anyone and anything.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 12, 2012)

Repeating:


Vyom said:


> How can ANYONE forget, BACK TO THE FUTURE Trilogy...
> Its THE best series!
> 
> 1.21 Giga Wats from this movie is enough to give u a shock for years!!!



PS: At the time when I posted this post, I didn't notice that OP had also mentioned BTTF!!  

@Anorion: Nice man!  Seems to be perfectly right!


----------



## abhidev (Feb 13, 2012)

what about the Rocky series?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2012)

Anorion said:


> *www.funnypictures.net.au/images/trilogy-meter-star-wars-indiana-jones-matrix-star-1.jpg



On what basis are these rated?


----------



## Alok (Feb 13, 2012)

The Godfather
Underworld
The Mummy
Lords of Ring
Disney's Aladdin
Toy Story


----------



## a_medico (Feb 13, 2012)

Have you tried director Kanti Shah's 

1) Phoolan Hasina Ramkali
2) Loha
3) Gunda

These are the best ones for me.


----------



## Alok (Feb 13, 2012)

Jurrasic Park
Indiana Jones


----------



## Vyom (Feb 13, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> On what basis are these rated?



On the basis of "Awesome" factor! Maybe. 

Btw, what are the trilogies, for which you disagree?
I agree on all the trilogies that I have watched, ie, BTTF, Lord of the rings, Indians Jones, Matrix, Jurassic park, and X-men.

The rest I have to watch!


----------



## animax (Feb 19, 2012)

Batman


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 21, 2012)

1. What is the best Sequel to a movie?
Batman

2. What is the best Trilogy?
Hanibal Rising, Hanibal, and the silence of lambs

3. What is the best movie Series?
pirates


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

Star wars and Batman.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 21, 2012)

Best series:rocky 1,2,3,4,5,6..


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Best Series : Harry Potter series


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 21, 2012)

^^ really?
all the movies from the 4th onwards are terrible mash-ups of totally random scenes.
infact, they leave out half the content and jump plots with impunity.

the worst movie series i've ever seen.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 21, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> ^^ really?
> all the movies from the 4th onwards are terrible mash-ups of totally random scenes.
> infact, they leave out half the content and jump plots with impunity.
> 
> the worst movie series i've ever seen.



"Tastes differ from Person to Person"


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 21, 2012)

Anorion said:


> *www.funnypictures.net.au/images/trilogy-meter-star-wars-indiana-jones-matrix-star-1.jpg



thanks


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 21, 2012)

rare to find a lover of HP movies, they are a dying breed


----------



## metalspree (Feb 21, 2012)

Batman
Lord Of The Rings
Godfather


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 18, 2012)

metalspree said:


> Batman
> Lord Of The Rings
> Godfather


thanks


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jurassic Park , Indiana Jones as mentioned by Kola and pirates of the carribbean and Matrix series


----------



## audiophilic (Mar 22, 2012)

I loved the following:

Resident Evil
MIB
Iron Man
Batman series
Hellboy of course


----------



## amjath (Mar 23, 2012)

Saw Series handled by different directors with awesome screenplay


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 23, 2012)

American Pie (upto 4th one)


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> American Pie (upto 4th one)




Harold and kumar
Transformers
Fast series(1,2,5)


----------



## amjath (Mar 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Harold and kumar
> Transformers
> Fast series(1,2,5)



U mean Fast and Furious series. Well IMO fast 5 diverts from its Sequels


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

amjath said:


> U mean Fast and Furious series. Well IMO fast 5 diverts from its Sequels



But it was good.Not boring as fast 4


----------



## amjath (Mar 23, 2012)

yup it was good. Very good climax. By the way u r right fast and furious 4 is like dragging u to sleep. 

But what i meant is Fast and Furious series is meant for races but u can find no race in fast 5 except that race while stealing Cop vehicle


----------



## pramudit (Mar 23, 2012)

how about scary movies....!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

amjath said:


> yup it was good. Very good climax. By the way u r right fast and furious 4 is like dragging u to sleep.
> 
> But what i meant is Fast and Furious series is meant for races but u can find no race in fast 5 except that race while stealing Cop vehicle



 fast 5 was the first fast movie i saw .
Entered the theater in great difficulty after fighting with the guard 
He understood we were not..... if you what i mean



pramudit said:


> how about scary movies....!



Yeah,there good,But the 4th wasnt that good.
1st part was the best.


----------



## amjath (Mar 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> fast 5 was the first fast movie i saw .
> Entered the theater in great difficulty after fighting with the guard
> He understood we were not..... if you what i mean
> 
> ...



U r right its fast of course.

Lol fighting with guards for buying tickets???


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

amjath said:


> U r right its fast of course.
> 
> Lol fighting with guards for buying tickets???



Not fighting.

Since its an *A*.Movie,He knew were not 18+,So he told youll cant enter blah blah.He called some people.They also knew were not 18,But then they told go enter.


----------



## amjath (Mar 23, 2012)

lol


----------



## red dragon (Mar 23, 2012)

patrick4 said:


> 2. What is the best Trilogy?
> Hanibal Rising, Hanibal, and the silence of lambs


Replace the Hannibal rising(do not understand how the great Thomas Harris wrote such a horrible book)with Red Dragon/Manhunter(the old one,it is actually far better than Red Dragon)...now we have some triology.Not for the weak hearted Matrix/Harry Potter lovers though.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 23, 2012)

The Bourne Series


----------



## Tenida (Mar 23, 2012)

*Satyajit Ray's*-Apu Trilogy, The Golden Fortress, Joi Baba Felunath: The Elephant God, 
Days and Nights in the Forest


----------



## red dragon (Mar 24, 2012)

Tenida said:


> *Satyajit Ray's*-Apu Trilogy, The Golden Fortress, Joi Baba Felunath: The Elephant God,
> Days and Nights in the Forest


Real gems,all of them!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 12, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> The Bourne Series



thanksss


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2012)

What about the Grudge series?


----------



## GungaDin (Apr 14, 2012)

Best movie trilogy is SAW! ever and ever


----------



## Theodre (Apr 14, 2012)

1. The best movie sequel?

-> National treasure  (It is said to release the third one)
-> High school musical 


2.Best trilogy?

-> Step Up 


3. Best series?

-> Harry potter series 
-> Twilight Series 
-> Pirate of the caribbean


----------



## pratik385 (Apr 18, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> 3. Best series?
> 
> *-> Harry potter series
> -> Twilight Series *
> -> Pirate of the caribbean



*Third party facepalm* Really?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 18, 2012)

Rishab2oo said:


> 1. What is the best Sequel to a movie?
> Madagascar : Escape to Africa
> 
> 2. What is the best Trilogy?
> ...



+1 for Final destination wont reccommend saw coz of too i meann too violence


----------



## Vyom (Apr 18, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> 3. Best series?
> -> Twilight Series


----------



## Nipun (Apr 19, 2012)

Sparkling vampires in best movies? :wtf:


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 23, 2012)

okkk.. watching Final Destination series.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 28, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> 1. The best movie sequel?
> 
> -> National treasure  (It is said to release the third one)
> -> High school musical
> ...


thanks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 12, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What about the Grudge series?



hmmmmm.... horror?


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2012)

The Lion King
Cars
Kung fu Panda
Madagascar
Ice age

PS- Animated movies are my favorite


----------



## Nipun (Aug 12, 2012)

Khichdi-The Movie
Dhundte Reh Jaoge

Awesome movies


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 12, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> The Lion King
> Cars
> Kung fu Panda
> Madagascar
> ...



i also like  Animated movie


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> i also like Animated movie



Good to know !
There are rumours going on regarding "Finding Nemo 2".


----------



## Stephen Alter (Aug 14, 2012)

1. Batman
2. Transformers
3. The Hangover


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Godfather 
2. The Lord of The Rings
3. Ocean's 11,12,13.
4. Madagascar 
5. Harry Potter


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 20, 2012)

Lord Of the Rings Triology.
Batman Triology.
Transformers Triology.
Ice Age triology.
Matrix Triology.
Godfather triology.
Pirates of Carribean (Actually its Quadrology now.)
Blade Triology.(I love thy vampire sh*t3.)


----------



## Flash (Aug 20, 2012)

American Pie


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Gangs of wasseypur and rakthchritra series.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 21, 2012)

A couple more : Boondock saints duology , Band Of brothers Series , Riddick Duology , Star Wars Series , Dr. Bridget Jones Series , CHE Duology.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> There are rumours going on regarding "Finding Nemo 2".


I guess its Finding Nemo 3D which is releasing


----------



## Flash (Aug 21, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I guess its Finding Nemo 3D which is releasing



No Zang. Its the sequel itself. Confirmed news here --> Pixar Goes Sequel-Crazy: Finding Nemo 2, Toy Story 4 in the Works? | Entertainment | TIME.com


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 25, 2012)

buyed  "indiana jones" series dvds


----------



## Nipun (Aug 25, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> *buyed  *"indiana jones" series dvds



*bought.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 25, 2012)

Nipun said:


> *bought.



thanks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 19, 2012)

watching final destination series


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 23, 2012)

Matrix trilogy
Batman Trilogy


----------



## Flash (Dec 23, 2012)

ajai5777 said:


> Matrix trilogy
> *Batman Trilogy*



Should you say "The Dark Knight" trilogy?
Because, there were a lot of "Batman" movies!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 4, 2013)

ajai5777 said:


> Matrix trilogy
> Batman Trilogy



thanks


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2013)

Rambo Series
Rocky Series
Terminator Series
Jurassic Park Series
Bourn Legacy Series
Spiderman Series
Saw Series


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 13, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Rambo Series
> Rocky Series
> Terminator Series
> Jurassic Park Series
> ...



thanks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 21, 2017)

watching fantastic four series


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 10, 2017)

The Maze Runner series
(3rd movie yet to release)

Fantastic beast and where to find them Series
(Didn't saw it but it's like pre-era of Harry Potter series)

No one suggested.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 1, 2019)

any more movies?


----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2019)

Movies adapted from the *Department Q* series of novels by Jussi Adler-Olsen

*Department Q: The Keeper of Lost Causes (2013)*

*Department Q: The Absent One (2014)*

*Department Q: A Conspiracy of Faith (2016)*

*Department Q: The Purity of Vengeance (2018)*


----------

